# , GAAP,

## Solo_n

. , ,         ..        ,    1  1 .     - , ,   .        /,   .         .       -   /// .          ,   ,       3-4  ?     , , .        1 ? ,  -  1   ?

----------


## YUM

> , ,


       SAP Business One.  ,   ,      ,   , ,     ""         ..  : "    " :Big Grin: 
 ,         .   ""      : " " ,   .  .. 
 "" -       -     . .. -   "   ,  ".   , .  " "   .
  -   .         ""            .         "    ."   ,      ,   ,       /    - .
,  ,    !       ,       "",   - ,      "",        .
    -   (     -   )         .
 ,     ,  ,           .

----------

.      1   11    .
     ,    . ,    ,      .
       ,    .     . (2 , 2 ,   ,  ...  ,    ).     .,       "" . 
,   ,      ,  . ,  ,          .

----------

" "-        ?         .      -  ?

----------

,           .

----------


## Olya09

> .      1   11    .
>      ,    . ,    ,      .
>        ,    .     . (2 , 2 ,   ,  ...  ,    ).     .,       "" . 
> ,   ,      ,  . ,  ,          .


   .   11 1

----------

,             .
-   (    ) -     , ...
 -  (    , , , ,   
 -   -    
-

----------

1

----------

> .   11 1:


,     ,          ,      ?

----------


## Ludmilarof

?
        ,     ?
     ?
    - , ,  ?
          ...??
 ,

----------

